# Nochmal: Sprachen

## zinion

Also ich hatte schonmal einen Thread gestartet und gefreagt, wie ich openoffice oder firefox auf deutsch bekomme.

Diser wurde als [DUP] geclosed. Und das mit gutem Grund, die Erklärung, daß es mit LANGUAGE="49" kompileiert werden muss ist zu genüge zu finden.

Mein Problen jedoch:

Weder die openoffice-bin noch der FireFox sind deutsch, wenn ich mit LANGUAGE="49" emerge.

Meine Frage ist jetzt nicht, wie ich Pakete au fdeutsch emerge sondern wie ich überhaupt rausinden kann, welche Sprachen zu Verfügung stehen. Woher weiss ich, ob ein Paket überhaupt auf deutsch verfügbar ist? Bei openoffice-bin ist es anschienend nciht der Fall?! Und bei FireFox ebenso, obwohl ich ihn unter Win als de habe.

Ich benutze die 64bit-Version von gentoo und bin oft ziemlich aufegschmissen, da ich nciht weiss, welche Möglichkeiten ich habe? Kann ja sein, daß 

```
LANGUAGE="49" emerge openoffice-bin
```

 unter 32bit OO auf deutsch kompiliert, unter 64bit ist es jedenfalls nciht so. Und da ich nicht für jedes Programm hier nen Post machen will, wüsste ich gern, wie ich das vorher erkennen kann  :Smile:  :Sad: 

----------

## NightDragon

Ich dachte immer man kann Packete mit 

LANGUAGE="de_DE"

mit deutscher Sprache mergen.

Täuscht mich das?

ist 49 der Sprachcode für de?

Hm. Das ganze würde mich jetzt auch interessieren.

Besonders der Punkt, mit dem raufinden der verfügbaren Sprache für Packete.

@zinion.

schonmal mit export LINGUAS="de_DE" verucht?

BTW: ganz angenehm ist auch LC_ALL="de_DE"

Vielleicht hauts damit hin.

Ich hab da auch noch gleich eine Frage.

Wie sieht das mit dem Euro aus? ich habe gelesen das nicht jese Programm klar kommt wenn man LANGUAGES und co auf ="de_DE@euro" setzt.

Welche Ebuilds kommen damit klar und welche nicht?

Und noch eine kleine Frage.

Als "Schluchtenschei**er" würde ich gern LC_ALL="de_AT" verwenden.

Kanns da auch zu Problemen kommen?

thx im Voraus,

Nighty

----------

## Aldo

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Ich dachte immer man kann Packete mit ...

 

Was sind Packete?

Oder meinst du Pakete?

----------

## moe

 *zinion wrote:*   

> Kann ja sein, daß 
> 
> ```
> LANGUAGE="49" emerge openoffice-bin
> ```
> ...

 

openoffice-bin kompiliert gar nicht weils bin ist, und die englische Sprache fest dadrin ist. Ein deutsches OOo erhälst du mit LANGUAGE="49" emerge openoffice[-ximian].

Falls du ein deutsches Binärpaket willst, sieh dich mal auf gentoo.de um..

Beim Firefox ist mir nicht bekannt, dass es eine solche Möglichkeit gibt, und soweit ich weiss, gibts den neuen (>0.9.3) auch noch gar nicht auf Deutsch. Und wenns den mal auf Deutsch gibt, installierst du das als Extension in deinem englischen und gut ist.

Gruss Maurice

----------

## zinion

Jo ok das leuchtet ein mit der bin. Naja wurde mir halt hier im Forum so gesagt beziehungsweise in dem Thread auf den verlinkt wurde. Danke für die Infos

----------

## Earthwings

 *zinion wrote:*   

> Jo ok das leuchtet ein mit der bin. Naja wurde mir halt hier im Forum so gesagt beziehungsweise in dem Thread auf den verlinkt wurde. Danke für die Infos

 

Eigentlich hab ich Dir genau das damals schon erzählt *g* 

----------

## zinion

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Entweder mit LANGUAGE="49" kompilieren oder Binärpaket von gentoo.de verwenden, dazu gentoo-de overlay einrichten und dann "emerge openoffice-bin-de"
> 
> 

 

Jo hehe aber ich habs voll falsch gelesen. Leider ist für amd64 nur die bin unmasked  :Sad: 

----------

## NightDragon

@ Aldo

Ja ich meine Pakete. sorry für diesen Rechtschreibfehler.

----------

## zinion

Ich habe immer noch ein Problem mit den Sprachen. Nachdem mein KDE jetzt deutsch spricht, laufen Programme wie evolution oder gaim in Englisch. Unter GNOME laufen dieselben Programme deutsch.

Ich habe mich an die Lokalisierungsanleitung gehalten - hilft aber nix...und die Suchfunktion hat mir auch nix ausgespuckt

----------

## geff

a propos Sprachen: Wie macht ihr das eigentlich? Ich habe bis auf OpenOffice einfach alles beim default-Englisch gelassen, um ein homogenes Sprachbild zu haben (damit der Stackpointer nicht zum Kellerzeiger mutiert). Gerade auch KDE läuft komplett englisch.

----------

## Deever

Bei KDE kann man ja noch diskutiern, ob Deutsch oder Englisch (hab hier auch English, also en_GB), aber wie kann man nur Shelltools und Editoren (z.B. vim) auf Deutsch umstellen? Ist doch zum Kotzen?

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## NightDragon

*g* Jedem das was ihm gefällt.

----------

## c07

 *geff wrote:*   

> a propos Sprachen: Wie macht ihr das eigentlich? Ich habe bis auf OpenOffice einfach alles beim default-Englisch gelassen, um ein homogenes Sprachbild zu haben (damit der Stackpointer nicht zum Kellerzeiger mutiert). Gerade auch KDE läuft komplett englisch.

 

Ein LC_MESSAGES=C hab ich allein deswegen, damit nicht ständig die Sprache wechselt (weil längst nicht alles übersetzt ist) und ich die aktuellen Versionen hab (weil die Orginalsprache eigentlich immer Englisch ist und Übersetzungen dauern).

Eigentlich hass ich es, dauernd Englisch lesen zu müssen, aber das Meiste liest sich wie eine Parodie auf die Übersetzungen von Microsoft u.Ä., und ich bin nicht immer zu solchen Späßen aufgelegt. Außerdem kleben fast alle Übersetzer so sehr am Orginal, dass es im Prinzip eh nur Englisch mit deutschen Wörtern ist. Wobei es aber auch eine sehr undankbare Aufgabe ist, Texte zu übersetzen, die überwiegend fachsprachlich sind.

In der Shell ist es eh ziemlich unvermeidbar, dass zumindest die Programmnamen englisch sind, aber auch in grafischen Menüs haben englische Begriffe einfach den praktischen Vorteil, dass sie knapper und damit übersichtlicher sind. Jedenfalls ist für mich ein rein englisches System immer noch das kleinere Übel.

----------

## zinion

Die Shellprogramme behalte ich ja auch gern in Englisch. Es geht zum Beispiel um Evolution und Gaim, wie gesagt. 

Wollte jetzt auch eigentlich keine Diskussion beginnen, ob Deutsch oder Englisch nu schöner ist, sondern wissen, warum die unter KDE in Englisch und unter GNOME brav deutsch laufen.

----------

## redflash

Nochmal zu Firefox. Wenn du Firefox auf deutsch haben möchtest kannst ganz normal firefox-bin installieren und anschließend unter www.firefox-browser.de das deutsche Sprachpaket laden.

Und schon ist firefox auf deutsch.

Nun zu dem Punkt welche Sprachen ein Paket eigentlich unterstützt, da besteht die Möglichkeit einfach mal in ebuild zu schauen. Bei Openoffice zum Beispiel stehen die Sprachen am Anfang auf gelistet.

----------

## zinion

Alles klar, meine Programme laufen jetzt auch unter KDE deutsch, fragt mich nicht warum, auf einmal gings wieder   :Rolling Eyes: 

Und danke wegen dem Link für FireFox.

----------

## MaDDeePee

Also ich hab meinen Openoffice mit 

```
LINGUAS=49 emerge -va openoffice
```

 bekommen (wichtig hier, dass es NICHT das binary ist)

Meinen Firefox hab ich hier: http://firefox.dnsalias.org/sprachpaket.php schnell und unkompliziert deutsch bekommen.

Nicht, dass ich kein Englisch könnte, aber ich hätte noch ganz gerne:

GAIM, LICQ, GIMP, K3B und Gftp in deutsch.... hat jemand nen Hint?[/quote][/code]

----------

## R4miu5

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Deutsche_Lokalisierung

----------

## flo_02_mu

 *moe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> openoffice-bin kompiliert gar nicht weils bin ist, und die englische Sprache fest dadrin ist. Ein deutsches OOo erhälst du mit LANGUAGE="49" emerge openoffice[-ximian].
> 
> Falls du ein deutsches Binärpaket willst, sieh dich mal auf gentoo.de um..
> ...

 

Jein, bei openoffice-bin 1.9.xx werden zusätzliche Sprachpakete installiert, das klappt eigentlich ganz gut. Ich hab allerdings keine Ahnung auf welche der zig Sprachvariablen dabei zurückgegriffen wird.  :Wink: 

- Flo

----------

